# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen

## Ifem

Ik ben ifem, lijd al jaren aan essentiële hypertensie.
Is met medicijnen goed onder controle.
Wil dat op dit forum wel met je delen.
Groet, ifem

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Ifem,

Fijn dat je lid geworden bent. Ik hoop dat je andere leden met ditzelfde probleem kunt helpen door jouw verhaal te delen.

Ik wens je heel veel plezier op het forum!

----------

